# What is a "power inserter?"



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

I saw this sig : DPP-44 Switch w/ Power Inserter 

What is that?

Thanks,
Apco25


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

The DPP44 is used to connect up to 4 LNBFs to as many as 4 tuners/receivers. The power inserter puts a little boost in the works to amplify the signal.

*I think my definition is correct.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

The Dpp44 requires power to operate. A dc voltage is 'inserted' into the rg-6 cable that runs from the Sat reciever to output #1 on the switch using what is called a power inserter. It has a separate power supply that plugs into the Wall outlet (110 VAC).

Some users have the power that comes from the sat reciever to power the switch and omit the power inserter. 

This is used only to power the switch not for signal amplification.


----------



## Highdef Jeff (Jul 1, 2007)

In the old days, the backfeed of 13 or 18 volts selected the transponder for the channel you selected. (And still does in legacy systems) 

Dish Pro Plus technology uses frequency to select the transponder and works on a little higher voltage - 20.5 volts. The power inserter adapts the system to be able to have the correct voltage without having to replace all of the receivers out there.


----------

